# Xorg error: [drm:pid1062: i915_getparam]



## lungten (Jan 28, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD 7.1 on 26th Jan '09 with Xorg and xf86-video-intel.

I have run FreeBSD successfully on my laptop (Dell Latitude D630) defore. But with the new installation, I am having two errors.

One:
[drmid1062:i915_getparam] *ERROR* i915_getparam callwd with no initialization

and two:
intel(0): underrun on pipe B!

Well, I installed fluxbox and have a desktop running but I have to move my mouse before a command that i type echoes/runs on the terminal... type sth.. move mouse.. ENTER...move mouse.


I am guessing that this problem is related to the intel video driver but I couldn't find any solution on the internet. And I don't know how to fix it either. So here I am asking for expert's help.


----------



## adamk (Jan 28, 2009)

The two error messages are not related to the mouse and keyboard issues.  If you are defining the mouse and keyboard in your xorg.conf, make sure you add this line to the ServerLayout section of your xorg.conf file:

Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off"

Adam


----------



## lungten (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Adam, Thanks. Adding the option

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
```
solves the problem of having to move my mouse after every keystroke but I still have the two errors coming up on my ttyv1.
And again, after adding the above option to my xorg.conf I am getting another error

```
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

I have HALD running and I understand that hald is supposed to take care of adding new input device(s). The third error seems to be caused by the new Xorg option in ServerLayout section.

I think the problem is related to xf86-video-intel.


----------



## adamk (Jan 28, 2009)

Other than the errors, are you having any problems running X?

Adam


----------



## lungten (Jan 28, 2009)

> Other than the errors, are you having any problems running X?



Not anymore. Actually, things were slow and there were some mouse and keyboard problem until I added the AutoAddDevices option. Prior to adding the option, ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE hung the X server.

I went for a reboot, and now, the 'intel(0): underrun on pipe B!' error seems to have disappeared but the other one '[drmid1062915_getparam] *ERROR* i915_getparam callwd with no initialization' still persists.


----------



## lungten (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, the shutdown command doesn't work. ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE still does not work. Both the commands hangs X for a while, then reboots.


----------



## Pradziad (Jan 28, 2009)

*Xorg error: [drmid988: i915_getparam]*

I have that same problem with drm and new xorg on intel 855GM, before update was ok.
pid988 is Xorg for me. I'm using fluxbox and only Exit freeze X, but CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE shutdown X for good.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 29, 2009)

lungten said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 7.1 on 26th Jan '09 with Xorg and xf86-video-intel.
> 
> I have run FreeBSD successfully on my laptop (Dell Latitude D630) defore. But with the new installation, I am having two errors.
> 
> ...


http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?1233195770.1779.7.camel



			
				lungten said:
			
		

> and two:
> intel(0): underrun on pipe B!


I'm already seeing these with the old drivers and they seem to be harmless.



			
				lungten said:
			
		

> Well, I installed fluxbox and have a desktop running but I have to move my mouse before a command that i type echoes/runs on the terminal... type sth.. move mouse.. ENTER...move mouse.


Try updating your ports, there just was this commit:
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?200901291549.n0TFn3ho088763


----------



## barnster (Jan 30, 2009)

I've tried just about everything.  I even nuked /usr/local/ and rebuilt all the ports from scratch.  All I get when I fire up gdm is a stop watch for a mouse pointer against a black screen.  Makes me wonder if something is up with the intel driver.  Anyhow, at least I can get to my X apps remotely from my other box.  Sooner or later, I will have to give up and install Ubuntu or something.  Ooh that was painful to type x(


----------



## lungten (Jan 30, 2009)

> I'm already seeing these with the old drivers and they seem to be harmless.



Well, I don't see that error anymore after adding the 
	
	



```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
```
in my xorg.conf.

I have update my ports today. Now, I want to update my mouse driver. Then, may be, I'll try removing the X.org entry to see if everything is back to normal.



> I have that same problem with drm and new xorg on intel 855GM, before update was ok.
> pid988 is Xorg for me. I'm using fluxbox and only Exit freeze X, but CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE shutdown X for good.



Well, in my case, I cannot shutdown/restart or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. Both hangs my X, then reboots few seconds later without a proper shutdown. For a clean shutdown/reboot, I have to switch to vty (CTRL+ALT+F1) and run the appropriate command.


Today, I see that the drm error message has changed. It looks like

```
[drm:pidxxxx:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5
```


----------



## lungten (Jan 30, 2009)

I checked other thread in the forum and found out that the following error message

```
[drm:pidxxxx:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5
```
does not have any affects.

Now I am wondering what could be causing the shutdown/restart/CTRL+ALT+BP problem.

Anyone with this kind of experience? I somehow feel that this is related to Xorg. I cannot even logout from the fluxbox menu (Exit). I just hangs the X and goes for a reboot (just like pressing the power button for a hard reboot).


----------



## Sinister (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the same problem with my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A300-1EC, Intel GM965 on vgapci0).


```
kernel: error: [drm:pid734:i915_getparam] *ERROR* i915_getparam called with no initialization
```

And after exiting from wm xorg cause kernel panic:

```
kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
kernel: fault virtual address	= 0x188
kernel: fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
kernel: instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xc0587d14
kernel: stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xe7a07aec
kernel: frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xe7a07b04
kernel: code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
kernel: processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 3
kernel: current process		= 734 (Xorg)
kernel: trap number		= 12
kernel: panic: page fault
```

With old xorg and intel drivers all was good.

After adding 

```
option "DRI" "off"
```
in section device in xorg.conf kernel panics disappeared.


----------



## lungten (Feb 4, 2009)

Sinister said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A300-1EC, Intel GM965 on vgapci0).


Mine is Dell Latitude D630 with an Intel GM965 card.



			
				Sinister said:
			
		

> ```
> kernel: error: [drm:pid734:i915_getparam] *ERROR* i915_getparam called with no initialization
> ```


I still get this messages but I am not bothered by it anymore.



			
				Sinister said:
			
		

> And after exiting from wm xorg cause kernel panic:
> ....
> With old xorg and intel drivers all was good.


Yes, the old drivers were working perfectly.
I once experienced kernel panic while testing Xorg but that was the only time.



			
				Sinister said:
			
		

> After adding
> 
> ```
> option "DRI" "off"
> ...


I see. The only thing that I have added to my xorg.conf is 

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
```
This seems to have everything working fine on my box except for the error messages and the shutdown/restart problem.
Oh, btw, video  processing seems to be slow but acceptable.


----------



## paean (May 25, 2009)

I also had the 


```
... i915_getparam] *ERROR* i915_getparam called with no initialization
```

issue with an i945 chipset. Using


```
option "DRI" "off"
```

cleared the error.


----------

